# Helene Fischer - spielt die ''Leyla'' im Tatort ''Der große Schmerz'' 22.11.2015 [4x]



## sprudl (10 Okt. 2015)

[2463x1410]​


----------



## kiko99 (11 Okt. 2015)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder aus dem Tatort! :thumbup: :WOW:
Ich bin schon ganz gespannt, und ich finds gut, das sie da keine Sängerin spielt und anscheinend nicht so nett ist...das wird sehr interessant


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2015)

Auf den ersten Blick erkennt man sie nicht.


----------



## L3ech (10 Nov. 2015)

super grabs vielen dank


----------



## 007licensed (16 Nov. 2015)

frank63 schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick erkennt man sie nicht.



musste auch etwas näher an den monitor...


----------



## Skype (17 Nov. 2015)

Auf dem 3ten Bild hat die ja richtig haare im gesicht ^^


----------



## drummaster99 (19 Dez. 2015)

mit dunklen haaren sieht sie sehr dominant aus


----------



## mar1971z (20 Dez. 2015)

bin schon gespannt auf den Tatort


----------



## Bowes (21 Dez. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für Helene Fischer.*


----------



## hanselmann (25 Dez. 2015)

Bin ja sonst nicht so auf Helen, aber mit dunklen Haare !!


----------



## ninodeangelo (26 Dez. 2015)

Danke:thx:


----------

